# Aero/Cupid Cuteness



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Xlmet0pG0, lol neither of them will give in!!!! This went on for so long

And some pics...

Scritches please?

































and wet Cupid

















Im not fat, Im just poofy









Handsome Cupid









Hope you enjoyed


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I enjoyed! Very cute, LOL i love the poofy pic!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been waiting for more Aero and Cupid pics lol! Absolutely precious as always


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Cuteness overload  Love those two.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

D'aaaawwww! It's funny how neither of them would cave to grooming the other. Now that's love, LOL!:lovebirds: Sometimes Mindwipe and Redshift will do that, only with a lot more squealing and fluttering than with what your vid showed.

Silly brats.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre always adorable!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Too cute for words. They're little darlings.


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

AWWWWW super cute


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh that was so funny! They are such a cute pair.


----------



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

Adorable! They are gonna have to learn how to take turns scritching! 

Cupid is so beautiful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute and adorable


----------

